# PanDigital 7" Touchscreen eReader on QVC



## Kindled Spirit (Oct 27, 2008)

If anyone is interested in this reader they have it at QVC for 169.96 with free shipping and handling and on easy pay, 4 pymts. of 42.49 plus tax.

http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/view.2/app.detail/params.CM_SCID.24hr.item.E166470.desc.PanDigital-7TouchScreen-Color-Multimedia-WiFi-eReader-More


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

The colour touch screen _looks_ pretty enough, but they don't mention the difficulties of having an LCD screen over an e-ink version. And it's LCD but there's a 'night reading mode'? Also "_e-books are all much cheaper than paper books because they cost less to produce_"? Excuse me? They don't mention battery life and it holds only 500 books?

Inevitably they don't mention it's shortcomings in comparison with other options. There's not nearly enough information provided for people who don't know the right questions to ask. When you're buying something like this you really need to compare everything that's available and understand what it is you're buying - I feel sorry for people who get sucked in by this hard sell scenario without having the chance to make sure it's the right device for _their_ needs.


----------



## Laurie (Jan 9, 2009)

I considered one for my daughter and her boyfriend because they're both convinced a backlit color e-reader would be ideal. This sounded good until I read a little more about it. Apparently there are issues with the screen being non-responsive. From what I've read it's also very slow, which I noticed myself when watching the QVC video. And a 6 hour battery life? Not good. I suppose as technology advances we'll see improvements; I'd be willing to wait.


----------

